# Picky Stallions?



## WSArabians

I've never had a stallion that was particular over the mares he bred - especially when they're squatting, peeing, knickering - pretty much on their knees begging for it... And he just won't. 
I have two mares right now that are like that, and he just won't have nothing to do with him. He'll get mad and pin his ears at them and if I try to hand breed, he literally will just sulk on the end of the lead rope - either stand there all dejected with his pecker sucked up so far it looks like he's a gelding, or he'll stare off in the opposite direction towards the mares that are NOT in heat. 
This is the second heat cycle with these two mares that he's done it with, and I have no idea why he's so adverse to them - both mares are good breeders, stallion passive, and seriously, they just want to get laid. *I* want them to get laid. Just the stallion doesn't. 
He's covered other mares previously already, so he more then knows what his big cojones are for. He's a good talker, gentle, but usually gets the job done like any male in the right mind with a begging female in front of them would do. Except with these two mares. 
Has anyone dealt with this before? Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## QtrBel

Find another stallion for them would be my first bit of advice. We have two that are very picky and luckily have bred what they were put with. Only once have I had one refuse and then when I put the mare back in her pasture which is next to her favored stallion he went berserk and if they'd have been together there would have been serious injuries on both the mare and stallion. This sounds gross but at an Arabian barn I used to work in they kept mare pee in the fridge from select mares and if there was any balking they painted the mares legs with that. The fresher the better. Kind of like putting mint on a baby and mint on the mares face and teats. Give him some smell he does like? Let us know what works.


----------



## xlionesss

Sorry WS but I'm laughing terribly hard right now. I CANNOT STOP I'M SORRY


----------



## WSArabians

QtrBel said:


> Find another stallion for them would be my first bit of advice. We have two that are very picky and luckily have bred what they were put with. Only once have I had one refuse and then when I put the mare back in her pasture which is next to her favored stallion he went berserk and if they'd have been together there would have been serious injuries on both the mare and stallion. This sounds gross but at an Arabian barn I used to work in they kept mare pee in the fridge from select mares and if there was any balking they painted the mares legs with that. The fresher the better. Kind of like putting mint on a baby and mint on the mares face and teats. Give him some smell he does like? Let us know what works.


Interesting.
Now I'm picturing me running around behind mares that he prefers with a container trying to collect their pee. How's THAT for a laugh, Lioness?! :shock:
It's not like I haven't been peed on before during breeding season... among other things. lol


----------



## xlionesss

oh my god....LOL I want a video of that!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

WSArabians said:


> He'll get mad and pin his ears at them and if I try to hand breed, he literally will just sulk on the end of the lead rope - either* stand there all dejected with his pecker sucked up so far it looks like he's a gelding*, or he'll stare off in the opposite direction towards the mares that are NOT in heat.


I lol'ed...a lot.

I think as the one poster suggested...try tricking him with smells he does like. *giggles*


----------



## QtrBel

I started on here about the time there was a debate here or another site on whether human HPTs worked on horses and being somewhat of a science geek I had to try it out. Two were very cooperative and peed on a schedule making collecting easy. The third I had to plan to sit and wait. Luckily you don't need much as I had to use a little pipette and soak up what I could with a paper towel. Between the two I had enough. The stallion I used for a control thought I was nuts but obliged. He would pee if you showed him a fresh pile of mare poop. The mare I used (as a control) also peed semi on a schedule. Took a couple of days but I had what I needed.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Some stallions just wont breed certain mares. Period. It could be smell or the color of the mares. I know a stallion that wont breed light grey or white mares.


----------



## WSArabians

demonwolfmoon said:


> I lol'ed...a lot.
> 
> I think as the one poster suggested...try tricking him with smells he does like. *giggles*


I'm amazed at how much he can pull it up. And he's a big boy - I mean, his nuts are HUGE (even my vet was amazed last year as to how big they were for a two year old) and then they're just...gone. Makes me wonder if he gets a stomach ache.
I wonder if I should try putting a molasses mash all over their rear ends... Hhmmm...


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> Some stallions just wont breed certain mares. Period. It could be smell or the color of the mares. I know a stallion that wont breed light grey or white mares.


Maybe he doesn't like stockings? Both mares have four white feet and a blaze. One is a bright chestnut and the other is dark liver chestnut. 
But then, he covered the other chestnut with a blaze and three high whites. 

And the one mare I bought specifically for him so he better learn to put out whether he likes it or not.


----------



## WSArabians

xlionesss said:


> oh my god....LOL I want a video of that!


How about I point out the mares and YOU collect? LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I wouldn't try the molasses thing....he might get stuck......;-)
I knew a stallion who wouldn't breed palominos. Period. 
They put another color mare right next to the pali and once he was ready, directed( for lack of a better word lol) him on the pali. 
In your case I don't think it's the color, tho. Intimidated previously maybe? 
I like the pee idea. 
Good luck, and a thorough report and description how it went, please....


----------



## WSArabians

I can't see him being intimidated because both mares are bottom feeders - they aren't aggressive and are very quiet breeders.
Maybe that's his problem. Gets all hyped up but deep inside he's a submissive. I oughta read 50 Shades of Grey to him. Re-write it 50 Khades of Grey.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Is this the stallion who was injured or a different one?


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Is this the stallion who was injured or a different one?


No, this is Khade, my Magic Aulrab son. 
Reed (The Ecaho son) is the one who got hurt - awaiting my vet this afternoon for his prognosis.


----------



## morganarab94

WSArabians said:


> I can't see him being intimidated because both mares are bottom feeders - they aren't aggressive and are very quiet breeders.
> Maybe that's his problem. Gets all hyped up but deep inside he's a submissive. *I oughta read 50 Shades of Grey to him. Re-write it 50 Khades of Grey*.


hahaha!!! That is so great. :rofl:


----------



## Druydess

I had heard of doing the bait and switch deal akin to what deserthorsewoman describes. Perhaps he'd be more into a threesome.. :shock: :rofl: I've also seen the mare being taken away from the stud and apparently, if she's "escaping" and not available, she's more "attractive." Guess some horses literally enjoy the chase. Only other option I can think of is to teach him to collect..


----------



## Hang on Fi

Sounds like the doesn't like the "easy" mares  

I don't have any advice, but the mare urine seems to be a very easy compromise if it works.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Well what if it is the color thing? AS stupid as it sounds, maybe get some of that stuff that covers roots? Spray the socks or whatever that he doesn't like...paint an appy patch on? Maybe he just doesn't like "blondes" or whatever?

God I can't believe we're talking about a horse haha


----------



## Speed Racer

Try covering the mares with a blanket or sleazy, and see if that helps. I knew of an Arab stallion who simply would not breed gray mares. The funny thing is that he was gray himself. That's what they did with him, and it worked. Couldn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## WSArabians

demonwolfmoon said:


> Well what if it is the color thing? AS stupid as it sounds, maybe get some of that stuff that covers roots? Spray the socks or whatever that he doesn't like...paint an appy patch on? Maybe he just doesn't like "blondes" or whatever?
> 
> God I can't believe we're talking about a horse haha


LOL
Well, here are the two mares in questions. Similar phenotype wise, but not so much colour wise. Maybe it's because they are beefier then he is right now?? 

Anyhow, I left them in there together and he actually made a small advance on her, so maybe he's a bit shy with me there. Just a pain staring out the window to see if she actually covers her or not.


----------



## KigerQueen

You could blanket a mare he dose like then put that blanket (more like a sheet) on the mare you are trying to breed?

Also this thread had me laughing so hard im crying XD


----------



## Roperchick

Oh khade....maybe he's intimidated that he's getting all reeds ladies o__o lol

Or deed shy with these girls. He can't have "mom" watching him get down.......


I'm sorry but I just can't stop laughing at the idea of you chilling in the pasture waiting for a mare to pee and then chasing her to catch it......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> No, this is Khade, my Magic Aulrab son.
> Reed (The Ecaho son) is the one who got hurt - awaiting my vet this afternoon for his prognosis.


Ok, so that's not the issue. Honestly have no suggestions. I have never had a "shy" or "finicky" stallion. More like, "If it breathes, let's see if it will stand still long enough for me to breed it." types. 

Well, maybe pasture breeding is the answer for these 2 mares..Horses are such funny creatures!


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ok, so that's not the issue. Honestly have no suggestions. I have never had a "shy" or "finicky" stallion. More like, "If it breathes, let's see if it will stand still long enough for me to breed it." types.
> 
> Well, maybe pasture breeding is the answer for these 2 mares..Horses are such funny creatures!


Reed had the vet today and it's likely he will be getting gelded next week. Hoping MAYBE I can collect him but that's iffy too. :-(

I'm looking at some pasture to rent and I might just take them and put them down there and watch for heat cycles then ultrasound.


----------



## waresbear

Sometimes if you blanket the mare a stallion does not like, it fakes him out and he breeds her.


----------



## KigerQueen

why you gelding him?


----------



## WSArabians

KigerQueen said:


> why you gelding him?


He got injured last year and did not recover like we would have hoped. That's my avatar guy, not the annoying one in question... lol


----------



## MsLady

I'm sorry about Reed (I've been following the other thread), but I have to say, I've had a pretty crappy day and this thread had made me laugh. Way too many mental pictures of you running around trying to catch pee and talk to to your stud!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well, this thread has me literally in tears I'm laughing so hard. oh my dear lord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

MsLady said:


> I'm sorry about Reed (I've been following the other thread), but I have to say, I've had a pretty crappy day and this thread had made me laugh. Way too many mental pictures of you running around trying to catch pee and talk to to your stud!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least it's not just me... Summer is peeing on Khade, too, so at least someone else is getting ****ed on. :? :lol:


----------



## QtrBel

It would be the two I like so much that he's not liking. Maybe just hold the sleazy under the tail of the favored mares and then you hide the color and add the smell....:wink: So sorry you are having to geld your other stallion. He's really beautiful.


----------



## EquineBovine

:rofl: seriously?!? OMG this thread is awesome. I really hope he mans up soon for you. Maybe he just doesn't like the bigger ladies? They really are very pretty though so he better get a grip :shock:
Good luck!:lol:


----------



## palogal

The boy has standards. LOL.

Is AI a possibility?


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Hahahahahahahahaha! This is cracking me up. Maybe try putting lipstick on them and braiding their mane? Maybe some eyeliner too! LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> Reed had the vet today and it's likely he will be getting gelded next week. Hoping MAYBE I can collect him but that's iffy too. :-(
> 
> I'm looking at some pasture to rent and I might just take them and put them down there and watch for heat cycles then ultrasound.


I'm really sorry to hear about Reed. Gelding may be the most humane thing, I can't think of anything worse for a stallion than to still have the urges but to be unable to do anything about them. Make for a mighty unhappy boy. 

On a side note, after I quit breeding but before I gelded Cloney, he was very unhappy. Walked around with his ears back and just a generally king of "Skin on Sideways" attitude. Now that he's gelded and can run with all his ladies, he's very happy again. Still has very stallion like behaviors in some respects, just no sex urges.


----------



## dbarabians

The first mare I put into Stars pen to breed last year made me wonder if he knew his job or not.
He came running up to her and sniffed her all around until I turned her loose in his 3 acre pen. He then went inside his loafing shed and stayed there. After 1o minutes I started to get very worried and was going to call the lady I bought him from and demand a refund. I got the mares halter and was entering the pen when Star kicked the side of the pen and neighed really loud.
Out he came prancing and strutting right up to the mare mounted her and got the job done. 
Then turned around after completing the job at hand and went right back in the loafing shed.
Wsarabians maybe he just needs to think about it. LOL Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

So??? What's the update?


----------



## WSArabians

The update?? My raging hormonal mares quit PMS'ing. 
I turned him out in the pasture so I guess I know to check if I don't see a heat cycle. 
If it isn't him it is them!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WSArabians said:


> The update?? My raging hormonal mares quit PMS'ing.
> I turned him out in the pasture so I guess I know to check if I don't see a heat cycle.
> If it isn't him it is them!


LOL! Don't ya love breeding horses? BTW, KB NEVER turns down a stallion.......


----------



## Bridgertrot

WSArabians said:


> The update?? My raging hormonal mares quit PMS'ing.
> I turned him out in the pasture so I guess I know to check if I don't see a heat cycle.
> If it isn't him it is them!


That's what I was going to suggest. I saw a video of a stallion that was not interested at all in the mare until they turned her out into his pasture. Then he went to town on her. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings

WSArabians said:


> I'm amazed at how much he can pull it up. And he's a big boy - I mean, his nuts are HUGE (even my vet was amazed last year as to how big they were for a two year old) and then they're just...gone. Makes me wonder if he gets a stomach ache.
> I wonder if I should try putting a molasses mash all over their rear ends... Hhmmm...


You're killing me its so funny! you poor thing, what a goofy stallion. Have you looked at switching WHERE you try to hand breed him? can it be location related?


----------

